

Groupon Israel Was Hacked By Pro Palestinians - ishener
http://www.groupon.co.il/
An Israeli site reports that Groupon says that there is no danger for credit cards. They were stored on a different server.<p>http://www.calcalist.co.il/internet/articles/0,7340,L-3588115,00.html
======
pav3l
>And let know that the possible options before the Zionist soldier entered
Gaza are four options, no more! 1- Either will be killed 2- or will be
captivated 3- or will be handicapped 4- or will be mentally ill

>We Muslims are people who love to drink bloods. And we learn that the taste
of your blood is delicious !!

Who are these morons?

EDIT: The title should be changed. some Pakistani kids seem to claim
responsibility, not Palestinians. Also "Pro"? Really?

~~~
jbattle
Um, pro-palestinians as in "for", not "professional"

------
darklajid
How are idiot kids (look at the text, language - and I doubt there was much
skill involved) plus the defacement of a site making news?

(Disclaimer: Working for a company from IL, lived in IL, have no political
opinion on the conflict itself and - our corporate site was defaced last
Saturday as well, with weird bullshit in Hebrew, roughly as interesting as
this submission)

~~~
pav3l
Just curious, was your site hosted at the same place?

~~~
darklajid
Not as far as I'm aware, no (I'm not directly involved with the operations /
hosting)

------
abedra
This was actually an attack on the Israeli infrastructure. The registrar was
hacked. All of the domains registered there (cnn.co.il, microsoft.co.il,
skype.co.il, etc) were also returning the same response.

